# I guess I'll consider myself lucky



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 5, 2010)

Got up this morning and shot my bow for about an hour. Happened to look at my top limbs, and they both have cracks in them, and one of them had a huge fracture :shock: I shoot at least 3 times a week, so I guess it was just a ton of wear and tear, considering I've never dry fired it, shot an underweight arrow, or dropped it.

I was pretty pissed at first, considering I baby the crap out of my bows, but I guess I'm lucky I didn't find out the hard way, and have the bow blow up on me. I'm sure I would have found the crack this October while on stand being bored :roll: 


Luckily I know a couple guys at the local Bass Pro and they're getting me a new set of limbs for free, even though I didn't buy the bow there originally. I'm hoping it'll still be in tune, considering I was shooting 4" groups at 50 yards.. with cracked limbs :lol: 

I've never had any problems with a bear bow before, so hopefully this was just a fluke..


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Sep 5, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> considering I was shooting 4" groups at 50 yards.. with cracked limbs



Wow, thats awesome bro. I cant even do that with a M4. And the Navy calls me an "Expert" :LOL2:


----------



## basshunter25 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow. Im gonna go inspect my bow now. :shock:


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 5, 2010)

I'll
consider you very lucky. My brother shoots all he time in the IBO and he has had to come apart on him. Both times really messed up his arm and his face once.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 5, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > considering I was shooting 4" groups at 50 yards.. with cracked limbs
> ...



Seriously, or jk? 4" groups with open sights isn't much of a challenge, IMO (no offense/disrespect). I've never shot an M4, but I've had some fun with an AR-15 and got the hang of it pretty quick. Maybe I just got lucky :lol: 




I still have faith in the 'ol bear bow.. especially after going to the Uncle Ted concert tonight and rocking out to Fred Bear... Man I love this state :mrgreen:


----------



## lswoody (Sep 6, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Got up this morning and shot my bow for about an hour. Happened to look at my top limbs, and they both have cracks in them, and one of them had a huge fracture :shock: I shoot at least 3 times a week, so I guess it was just a ton of wear and tear, considering I've never dry fired it, shot an underweight arrow, or dropped it.
> 
> I was pretty pissed at first, considering I baby the crap out of my bows, but I guess I'm lucky I didn't find out the hard way, and have the bow blow up on me. I'm sure I would have found the crack this October while on stand being bored :roll:
> 
> ...




Glad it didn't come apart with you. That woulda been painful. It must be a fluke. I've had 4 different Bear bows and never had the first problem with them. Well, I've never even heard of anyone having problems with their limbs on a Bear bow.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 6, 2010)

lswoody said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Got up this morning and shot my bow for about an hour. Happened to look at my top limbs, and they both have cracks in them, and one of them had a huge fracture :shock: I shoot at least 3 times a week, so I guess it was just a ton of wear and tear, considering I've never dry fired it, shot an underweight arrow, or dropped it.
> ...



Funny you say that. I talked to my dad today, and mentioned I had to take my bow in. He said his first bow was an old Bear compound, and the third time he drew it back, it imploded on him :shock: 


I've always had good luck with the quality of Bear bows until now, so I'm sure I'll still be their customer for a long time. To be honest, their customer service leaves something to be desired, but luckily I can use my buddies at BPS to be a middle-man.

Times like this make me want to reconsider buying a quest bow by G5. Their customer service is unbelievably good, and I assume its the same with their bows.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 7, 2010)

thats a bummer to find this close to season

how long yall got till opener?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well there's an early doe season I planned to bowhunt, but it looks like I'll use my shotgun (which is legal, just less fun). Bow season opens October 1st, so I'm confident I'll have it back in time to get it driving tacks again.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Sep 7, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Seriously, or jk? 4" groups with open sights isn't much of a challenge, IMO (no offense/disrespect). I've never shot an M4, but I've had some fun with an AR-15 and got the hang of it pretty quick. Maybe I just got lucky



Kinda kidding, lol. Not really though. Of course they make us corpsmen shoot in full gear like the marines, with a "range gun". Im sure if I had a lil more time with the weapon it would be a little easier. Hard to get used to a weapon when you only fire around 50 shells. But in the Navy, as long as you can hit center mass from about 30 yards, youre good. Get me in the woods with a Ruger 10/22 and I can hold my own tho. Its those damn Bow and arrows that amaze me.


----------

